# Welsh Detailing Products



## OrangeManDan

Just wondering if there are any detailing companies based in Wales and if so which are they?

Thank you.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Yes they are a few. Dragoncarcare in Brynmawr, Gleemfreaks in Swansea, Detailingbug in Anglesey and Jayswax near ystard mynach off the top of my head. None of them are on here currently.


----------



## OrangeManDan

Thank you. I wouldn't have thought there were so much. I would have guessed there would be one if that.

I am assuming that these are actually Welsh companies and don't just have a shop in Wales right?

Thank you.


----------



## st1965

http://dragoncarcare.co.uk/
This is dragon car care in brynmawr


----------



## Welshquattro1

Yes Welsh companies with there own products. Jayswax has his own range but also stocks a huge range of other companies stuff aswell.


----------



## steelghost

Auto Glanz started off based in Wales, they moved premises into England a while back, but their roots are certainly in Wales.


----------



## Andyblue

Welshquattro1 said:


> Yes they are a few. Dragoncarcare in Brynmawr, Gleemfreaks in Swansea, Detailingbug in Anglesey and Jayswax near ystard mynach off the top of my head. None of them are on here currently.


Dragoncarcare were on here up to a few months ago by the look of it ...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=401


----------



## Welshquattro1

Andyblue said:


> Dragoncarcare were on here up to a few months ago by the look of it ...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=401


Yes so it's why I said currently :thumb:


----------



## OrangeManDan

Thank you all. I've got some valeting/detailing products for other people's cars but wanted to try something different for mine and thought why not support locall brands so thank you all. I will look into all of them.

Any ideas if any of them have stores or if they are all online? Thanks.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Yes Jayswax has a store and the postcode is CF81 9EP. He's on eBay aswell. Dragoncarcare have a small shop from what I understand aswell as a website. www.jayswax.co.uk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Gonna pop up too jays as it's 10 my uses away.Will go up with a fiver and no more


----------



## OrangeManDan

Optimistic with a fiver haha


----------



## Welshquattro1

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Gonna pop up too jays as it's 10 my uses away.Will go up with a fiver and no more


:lol: you know that's not going to work


----------



## Mart987

Got to say I'm impressed with Detail Bug customer service There's 30% off this weekend and wthin an hour of ordering I recieved pictures of my wax being poured. Picked my own colour and scent.

Really looking forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## Andyblue

Mart987 said:


> Got to say I'm impressed with Detail Bug customer service There's 30% off this weekend and wthin an hour of ordering I recieved pictures of my wax being poured. Picked my own colour and scent.
> 
> Really looking forward to getting my hands on it.


What did you go for ?

Are they easy to use / good durability ?

Do you have a 30% off code ?


----------



## Mart987

I went for a fruit salad scent in yellow. The website has discounted the wax to £17 with postage included so no code needed.

It was mentioned on the Tranquilty Detailing youtube channel this morning. With 30% off and free p&p I thought it would be rude not to try it although I wish I'd ordered the swirled version.....maybe next time.

Www.detailbug.co.uk


----------



## Andyblue

Mart987 said:


> I went for a fruit salad scent in yellow. The website has discounted the wax to £17 with postage included so no code needed.
> 
> It was mentioned on the Tranquilty Detailing youtube channel this morning. With 30% off and free p&p I thought it would be rude not to try it although I wish I'd ordered the swirled version.....maybe next time.
> 
> Www.detailbug.co.uk


Cheers

Might have to try a pot


----------



## Andyblue

Mart987 said:


> Got to say I'm impressed with Detail Bug customer service There's 30% off this weekend and wthin an hour of ordering I recieved pictures of my wax being poured. Picked my own colour and scent.
> 
> Really looking forward to getting my hands on it.


Has it arrived ?

What do you think of it ?

Unfortunately missed the offer this time, but thinking of next time


----------



## Mart987

Customer care was superb as was the packaging. The only small thing I will say was the scent on mine wasn't very strong.

It's been reviewed on the Tranquility Channel tonight....


----------



## Gareth90

There's also Diamond Finish Car Care in Newport.

www.diamondfinishcarcare.co.uk

I just bought Brilyante nano sealant and Finitura quick detailer. 
Will post up soon with some pictures of beading and review.


----------

